# Help needed asap to rehome cat



## Chloe123 (Mar 28, 2013)

I desperately need to rehome a female 1 and a half year old cat. I took her in a month ago after a family member passed away but I already have a elderly cat and they have been unable to get on at all. I'm keeping them separate but my cat is still extremely stressed out with the situation and I'm worried for his wellbeing, it's causing me great heartache to see him so upset and I really need help quickly. I only have a small home so keeping them apart is hard. I'm in London W10 area please can someone help.
P.s I have contacted rescue centers but they is no way on knowing when they can take her.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Is she speyed?


----------



## Chloe123 (Mar 28, 2013)

No she's not become she was/is a indoor cat although she would enjoy going out I think as she's very confident.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

If she is not spayed then this could be the heart of the problem and the chances are that relations would improve dramatically once this is done.
Even if you do not keep her, then she MUST be neutered before being rehomed otherwise she will soon find a way to get out and get pregnant, or fall into the hands of a backyard breeder.
It is actually dangerous for her to be left entire, she is at risk of developing life threatening womb infection.


----------



## Chloe123 (Mar 28, 2013)

I completely agree she needs to be spayed I've always had my cats done as soon as they where of age, including my cat even tho he has lived indoors all his life( he's blind). I'm willing to get her done but that will take time and I still can not keep her because of my cats needs.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Can you put a photo on here so we can try and help you with rehoming. x


----------



## Chloe123 (Mar 28, 2013)

Just had word from a friend, she maybe able to home her. That would be perfect so fingers crossed. :-D


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That would be great news, please do spay though to avoid infection of the cat.


----------



## Chloe123 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes I'll post some photos of her now if I can, I'm on my phone atm but it's a bit rubbish if I can't now I'll do it when I get home. Hopefully she's got a home by then tho.


----------



## Chloe123 (Mar 28, 2013)

P.s she will defo be spayed whatever happens. The risks are far to high not too.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If you need any help please do get back and i will try and help you. x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

You may find that your cat will actually calm down quite alot once she has been spayed! It's amazing how much neutering/spaying calms cats down and helps them all to get on better


----------



## Chloe123 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for all replies my friend is able to home her which I'm super happy about of because I'll still get to see her :-D she is very sweet despite not liking my handsome little guy


----------

